# Odd town rules that people have



## March1392 (Jun 28, 2014)

So I don't mind that people have rules for their town (as do I) but what "odd" town rules have you seen people put down before. My favorites are always "not to talk to villagers" or my all time favorite was "never run south, you can run east and west, but not south." I understand rules are there for a reason but when are we being superfluous with them?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 28, 2014)

Im sorry to offend some people but I hate how obsessive some people get when it comes to villagers. Idc if people talk to my neighbors.

The oddest I've seen is dont buy anything in ables. Other than that I haven't witnessed any odd rules.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hahah what difference does the direction that they run make?! They should just say that they don't want people to run at all; that is a sensible rule. You guys beat me to it, but I think that it's weird when people don't want you to talk to their villagers. It doesn't affect anything. They might mention that person every once in a while, but that's it. People are weird, I guess


----------



## Chiffu (Jun 28, 2014)

I used to have a rule stating that you couldn't talk to other villagers. I did that partly because I saw other people say that as well and I was a noob so I thought that it would do something to the moving rate of villagers or something. And partly because I've heard stories of visitors just standing there talking to one villager for forever. But yeah, I guess it's a pretty odd rule to have :/ 
I've never heard of the running in different directions one, that would be weird o.o


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2014)

'Don't use the ABD' is confusing to me, but ppl always have reasons for their rules


----------



## March1392 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> 'Don't use the ABD' is confusing to me, but ppl always have reasons for their rules



I would ACTUALLY find that one impossible unless they were "scared" of you buying stuff on main street... haha.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Don't talk to my villagers
2. Don't walk off my paths


Those two rules are the ones I find strange. Especially the "don't talk to my villagers" one.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't mind when people talk to my villagers either, but I can see why some people don't like it, it can be annoying when villagers talk about people they've met. Particularly if it was a random person who came over for a trade once and whom you'll never speak to again. (Just today Maple brought up someone she met "the other day" which was actually someone who came over for a petition almost a year ago lmao.... I thought it was funny though.)

I've never seen the running in certain directions thing before, but now that I think about it, I think you can see farther ahead when you're running east/west than when you're running south? So it's less likely you'd accidentally run over hybrids/flowers because you'd see them in time? Orrrr they just have some misconception about how running in different directions affects grass wear or something haha idk



thatawkwardkid said:


> The oddest I've seen is dont buy anything in ables. Other than that I haven't witnessed any odd rules.


Some people don't want others to buy out their stores before they've had a chance to look in them.



Pumpki said:


> 'Don't use the ABD' is confusing to me, but ppl always have reasons for their rules


I've only seen this rule in the context of turnip selling, and it's because it's faster to have people put the bell bags in their lockers as they're taking out more turnips than to have people running to an extra third destination.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't see why the "don't talk to villagers" rule is so odd to some people? Maybe they just don't want their villagers talking about some random person they traded with like, once?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 29, 2014)

1. The don't talk to my villagers is a bit..odd. (as everyone else has said) I think this is odd because...the villagers will bring up several times who they have seen that visits your dream town. So what's the difference...?
2. Don't shake fruit trees. Why though? It grows back. If someone takes fruit in my town that's fine just don't leave any on the ground. I'd understand if that's the problem.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> 1. The don't talk to my villagers is a bit..odd. (as everyone else has said)
> 2. Don't shake fruit trees. Why though? It grows back. If someone takes fruit in my town that's fine just don't leave any on the ground. I'd understand if that's the problem.


The only time I could see a person having a problem with someone shaking fruit trees if it was a perfect fruit tree, since those die after so many shakes.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bearica said:


> The only time I could see a person having a problem with someone shaking fruit trees if it was a perfect fruit tree, since those die after so many shakes.



Yes. I meant to add I'd understand if it was a perfect fruit tree. I've seen people say not to shake any fruit tree though.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> Yes. I meant to add I'd understand if it was a perfect fruit tree. I've seen people say not to shake any fruit tree though.


Maybe they just like how the fruit looks on it? I dunno, it's their town after all.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> Yes. I meant to add I'd understand if it was a perfect fruit tree. I've seen people say not to shake any fruit tree though.


TBH I'd be a little annoyed if someone were to shake my fruit trees since I have very few of them in my town, and the ones I do have are purely decorative. But it wouldn't be a big deal ofc, I'd just have to wait a few more days to update my dream town, lol. I've never made it a rule not to shake them though (or had any other rules for my town, for that matter -- I just assume people understand common courtesy).


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> 1. The don't talk to my villagers is a bit..odd. (as everyone else has said) I think this is odd because...the villagers will bring up several times who they have seen that visits your dream town. So what's the difference...?
> 2. Don't shake fruit trees. Why though? It grows back. If someone takes fruit in my town that's fine just don't leave any on the ground. I'd understand if that's the problem.



I think the fruit thing would only make sense if it were a perfect fruit. Other than that its strange.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 29, 2014)

I can understand the "don't talk to villagers" thing. I've heard of people who had someone in their town maybe once ages ago, and their villagers will ping them just to talk about the person they talked to "the other day." Maybe it gets annoying if a lot of people talk to their villagers.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I can understand the "don't talk to villagers" thing. I've heard of people who had someone in their town maybe once ages ago, and their villagers will ping them just to talk about the person they talked to "the other day." Maybe it gets annoying if a lot of people talk to their villagers.



But here's the thing though... if you're just trading with someone and if they aren't going away from you or w/e they usually aren't talking to villagers because they want your "x" while you want their "y". If they're not focused on the trade or w/e then you could easily take advantage of the situation (if you're not honest). I've personally NEVER gotten pinged before from villagers being talked to and I've had people over quite a bit to my town... but if you're having a social event then you should know and understand "the risks" involved with such a thing and ONLY have people you're willing to trust in your town and therefore negates the fact that the animals are talking about a "random" person.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2014)

March1392 said:


> But here's the thing though... if you're just trading with someone and if they aren't going away from you or w/e they usually aren't talking to villagers because they want your "x" while you want their "y". If they're not focused on the trade or w/e then you could easily take advantage of the situation (if you're not honest). I've personally NEVER gotten pinged before from villagers being talked to and I've had people over quite a bit to my town... but if you're having a social event then you should know and understand "the risks" involved with such a thing and ONLY have people you're willing to trust in your town and therefore negates the fact that the animals are talking about a "random" person.


Meh, some people just don't want their villagers talking about people at all. It may seem silly to you, and me, and others who've posted in this thread but it's their villagers and their game. I've seen people who refuse to even adopt villagers from other towns because they don't want them talking about their old town/mayor.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Maybe they just like how the fruit looks on it? I dunno, it's their town after all.



It's true it is their town  Even if I think a rule is odd I won't go against what the person says not to do. It's their town and if it's a rule it's important to them.


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

i saw this one like
1. DONT TALK TO FELICITY MERRY OR MITZI!


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> It's true it is their town  Even if I think a rule is odd I won't go against what the person says not to do. It's their town and if it's a rule it's important to them.



which is why I posted this thread kind of an open ended discussion, haha. =)


----------



## Zane (Jun 29, 2014)

Reese said:


> I've only seen this rule in the context of turnip selling, and it's because it's faster to have people put the bell bags in their lockers as they're taking out more turnips than to have people running to an extra third destination.



Yeah I thought it might be something like that, but I've never even tried selling turnips before so idk.


----------



## Teru (Jun 29, 2014)

To those people who have a huge list of don't do's like,

Don't wander off my paths,
Don't talk to my villagers,
Don't buy from my shops,
Don't dig up any fossils,
Don't shake any trees,

When I let people come to my town, 

I let you go anywhere,
I let you socialise,
I encourage you to shop,
I don't care about fossils,
Or fruit, or fish, or bugs.

When I visit other towns,

I'm always considerate,
I never expect to receive,
I never touch without asking,
I want your town to _benefit_ from my visit,
I understand that it is your town, not mine,
I always try to bring a gift you will appreciate.

So to those people who don't want visitors to do _anything_ in their town,

You are selfish.
Give people some credit.
I'm not there to take your things.

I don't want to visit your town.
I'm not sure I want you in mine.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Teru said:


> To those people who have a huge list of don't do's like,
> 
> Don't wander off my paths,
> Don't talk to my villagers,
> ...



+1


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Teru said:


> To those people who have a huge list of don't do's like,
> 
> Don't wander off my paths,
> Don't talk to my villagers,
> ...



yeah my least favorite rule is "DONT GO OFF MY PATHS!!" 
like walking on grass even if you have hybrids you can't ruin them by walking


----------



## ukulele (Jun 29, 2014)

Well said, Teru.

Yes, I have rules. 
I don't encourage running. 
Please don't take without asking; chances are that, provided you ask, I'll gladly let you take fruit or fossils.
(sometimes even hybrids, if I'm being generous.)

One thing I enjoy about Animal Crossing is that most resources are renewable.
It's not exactly going to take ages to get that fruit back or re-grow that flower.
But taking without asking is, by definition, stealing. Be courteous.


----------



## Dewy (Jun 29, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> 'Don't use the ABD' is confusing to me, but *ppl always have reasons for their rules*



This. It really doesn't matter if you don't like other people's rules. It's their town and their game.. And they have their reasons. If they're allowing you to visit their town you should at least have the courtesy to respect and follow their rules. If you don't like it then just _stay in your own town_.

People definitely seem to have some weird rules out there though. And I'm sure they always have a reason for them c:


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 29, 2014)

I hate it when people are following me in their town. When I walk around in there town, they are following me. And when I'm at ables they say: WHERE ARE YOU?!? I'm quiet.. 2 minutes later RESETTI.. Or when you can't even run at main street.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2014)

Teru said:


> To those people who have a huge list of don't do's like,
> 
> Don't wander off my paths,
> Don't talk to my villagers,
> ...


That's great that you're so considerate of others' towns but not everyone is going to be that way, and I don't think there's anything wrong with setting a few rules to be on the safe side, some people work really hard on their towns and don't want to risk them getting messed up by a few players who may just not have known better. I don't think that's selfish at all and tbh it's kinda rude of you to accuse them as such.



Pom said:


> yeah my least favorite rule is "DONT GO OFF MY PATHS!!"
> like walking on grass even if you have hybrids you can't ruin them by walking


Grass wear.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't find any particular rules odd. If they want them followed, that's that. You have your rules, they have theirs. Don't like it? Don't go to their town.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't take my flowers 

why


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't get why people actually have such rules in their towns like you're not allowed to do anything. Why do they even invite people to visit them then..? If people say me not to do something, of course I don't do it, but still it's just so odd imo.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Don't take my flowers
> 
> why



Because some of us don't enjoy having someone come and take our hard earned hybrids after landscaping for ages.


----------



## Hot (Jun 29, 2014)

people who have town rules in general bug me. "don't walk off paths" especially. i'm not running or anything so what's the problem?


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Because some of us don't enjoy having someone come and take our hard earned hybrids after landscaping for ages.



^that.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 29, 2014)

The weirdest rule I encountered was someone not allowing people to fish or catch bugs when they had us over for a scavenger hunt. It was just a strange rule, but we all just went along with it because the person was kind enough to host a game night for newbies and people starting over as a way to earn bells, get tools, and little town starter kits. She's very sweet; I think she was just worried we were going to tear up her grass going to and fro on the riverbanks and trampling flowers with our bug catching, which is totally understandable.


----------



## Teru (Jun 29, 2014)

Reese said:


> That's great that you're so considerate of others' towns but not everyone is going to be that way, and I don't think there's anything wrong with setting a few rules to be on the safe side, some people work really hard on their towns and don't want to risk them getting messed up by a few players who may just not have known better. I don't think that's selfish at all and tbh it's kinda rude of you to accuse them as such.



Yes you are right. I put it a bit harshly too but what I said does truthfully reflect the unwelcoming feeling I get from seeing rules like those. It's not so much that the owner is precious about those things, which is very understandable and I have similar sentiments because I feel I put quite a bit of care and work into my own town too and would never want some uncivilised guest (I'll come to that later) destroying or taking any of those things of their own accord. It's more that the way those rules are worded that immediately shut you out rather than showing they are generous enough to share those things if you asked. And to be honest, if you don't event want to share something like your fossils or your fruits, which regenerate on their own and don't cost you anything, while your potential visitor could be willing to _give_ you so much more than those petty things are worth for having the privilege of visiting your town, I think you are a tad on the stingy side (not _you_ reading this, just "you" as an indefinite pronoun).

And yes, as a disclaimer I should say there is always the select few that those views I posted don't apply to, who are a risk to people's towns are for whom those rules are most likely written. I'm actually guilty of being very cautious about who I let into my town, and generally they are all people I have seen here and there in the blogging or AC community, who have feedback as being decent people which is what allows me in turn to give them as much freedom as possible, so I can understand too why those who let _many_ people frequent their town (such as for trades or helping out with favours) want to have a comprehensive set of rules. There are still exceptions to this though, such as the "Don't talk to my villagers" and "Don't dig up my fossils", that aren't really there to serve any self-preserving purpose when it comes to protecting your town from inconsiderate visitors. 

And disclaimer to the above: Technically not allowing others to talk to your visitors saves you from potential rude catchprases or items being shared (I don't actually know if this happens in NL) and letting random people talk to your precious villager-in-boxes is definitely a no-no, but to block anyone from talking to any villager period is a bit excessive for me (yes just for me) and really adds to the unwelcoming/selfish impression I get. Also technically if you constantly had to host visitors and anybody could dig up your fossils then you would never have any for yourself! But for things like that, have countermeasures like _digging up your fossils before you Wi-Fi_. And final disclaimer, I sure am clinging hard to these particular rules in order to explain my views, but it's only because I have actually _seen _these rules, among others, before. 

Anyway all in all I agree it is rude of me to accuse people of being selfish when I don't know them or their reasons behind the rules that make me think they're selfish (which would actually be good if they made them known alongside the rules but of course nobody has to explain anything), but I feel the way the not-really-selfish people word their rules and are genuinely stingy about some of the small things seem rude or brusque in the first place.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

well i think that every rule is dumb


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> well i think that every rule is dumb



For what reason?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

people who get over obssesive with villagers like dont talk to them or get anywhere near them lmao


----------



## monk (Jun 29, 2014)

i think the talking to villagers one is weird because even if you talk to them in your dream town they mention people so it's kind of useless imo. 

i don't have any rules for my town since so far everyone has been respectful of my town ^___^ i think most people know common courtesy when they visit and the only time i would add rules is if someone like stole something from me lol.


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't understand that rule.. What's so bad about talking with someone's villagers? _*''Oh no! She talked with Marshal, Julian, Merengue, and Diana! They talking about Bombergirl every week! That's so bad I need to reset now!!!!''*_ This happend to me.. A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 29, 2014)

Bombergirl said:


> I don't understand that rule.. What's so bad about talking with someone's villagers? _*''Oh no! She talked with Marshal, Julian, Merengue, and Diana! They talking about Bombergirl every week! That's so bad I need to reset now!!!!''*_ This happend to me.. A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>



Dont feel bad. Laugh at the other person for being abnormally stupid.

As for me, all i want during my rules is dont run near flowers, dont steal crap, only run on the path to prevent grass wear and have fun.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2014)

Teru said:


> _Anyway all in all I agree it is rude of me to accuse people of being selfish when I don't know them or their reasons behind the rules that make me think they're selfish (which would actually be good if they made them known alongside the rules but of course nobody has to explain anything), but I feel the way the not-really-selfish people word their rules and are genuinely stingy about some of the small things seem rude or brusque in the first place._


Long post so I didn't want to quote the whole thing lol. But yeaaah I get what you're saying and I know you didn't intend to sound rude in your original post. I do get a similar feeling when I see people with a whole bunch of rules for their town but I figure they have their reasons, so I just respect them and try not to judge too quickly.



Bombergirl said:


> I don't understand that rule.. What's so bad about talking with someone's villagers? _*''Oh no! She talked with Marshal, Julian, Merengue, and Diana! They talking about Bombergirl every week! That's so bad I need to reset now!!!!''*_ This happend to me.. A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>


LMAO ok that's... definitely a huge overreaction. Uhhh. Well I'm sure she had other reasons for resetting, I doubt anyone who's happy with every other aspect of their town would reset over such a small thing like that. Who knows though.


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Dewy said:


> This. It really doesn't matter if you don't like other people's rules. It's their town and their game.. And they have their reasons. If they're allowing you to visit their town you should at least have the courtesy to respect and follow their rules. If you don't like it then just _stay in your own town_.
> 
> People definitely seem to have some weird rules out there though. And I'm sure they always have a reason for them c:


what would be a good reason for not talking to their villagers


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Jun 29, 2014)

March1392 said:


> My favorites are always "not to talk to villagers"



I usually don't want people to talk to my villagers either anymore. I once had a guy called Jesus visit my town. My villagers still talk about him sometimes.. so I really do understand that rule xD


----------



## Delphine (Jun 29, 2014)

Bombergirl said:


> A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>



Wow... Really weird D: And like a lot of you guys I don't understand that rule.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 29, 2014)

Bombergirl said:


> I don't understand that rule.. What's so bad about talking with someone's villagers? _*''Oh no! She talked with Marshal, Julian, Merengue, and Diana! They talking about Bombergirl every week! That's so bad I need to reset now!!!!''*_ This happend to me.. A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>



What a drama queen.
I don't care if people lurk around my town or come to chill unless they're rude or take stuff without at least asking me first. I don't mind if you buy everything in the shop or talk to all my villagers for all I care, just be courteous.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

no running on their island during tours LOL so dumb


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 29, 2014)

No talking with villagers

No going to retail without permission

No going off the path

No watching a villager


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally, I don't mind how strange someone's town rules sound; I'll follow them out of respect for that person and their town.

I personally have one rule, and that is to *run only on the paths.* That may seem strange to some of you, but I certainly hope that when I have visitors, they respect this rule.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

or being forced to wear a certain outfit like LOL


----------



## budewarmin (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Don't take my flowers
> 
> why



you're pretty much unique if you don't understand that rule, most people here do


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

because flowers are part of nature and i dont get why nature has to be in the hands of evil and darkness. no, it doesnt belong there.


----------



## mousehole (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> because flowers are part of nature and i dont get why nature has to be in the hands of evil and darkness. no, it doesnt belong there.



Would you go into your neighbor's yard and take their flowers? i know it's only a game and it's pixels but the town's creator either bred those flowers or traded for the hybrids, they could be setting up paths it doesn't matter. The flowers are theirs, not yours to take.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

whatever bic boi theyre flowers so idc.


----------



## Emily (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't really have town rules because I tend to only let people I trust in my town or people on here with 99 percent or 100 percent (or in between) but if I had to have town rules I would probably just tell people not to talk to my villagers, run or take my things if we are doing a trade but if I invited someone I trusted over I wouldn't care about the rules if you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## budewarmin (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> whatever bic boi theyre flowers so idc.



Added you to the list of people to never let into my town


----------



## Camillion (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> because flowers are part of nature and i dont get why nature has to be in the hands of evil and darkness. no, it doesnt belong there.



Because I worked for months to get blue roses, and having months of work go down the drain doesn't seem rational, especially if they go to one who doesn't bother working for their own


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> No watching a villager



Really?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

and i give a crap about your town lmao


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Artemis_Dreamer said:


> Personally, I don't mind how strange someone's town rules sound; I'll follow them out of respect for that person and their town.
> 
> I personally have one rule, and that is to *run only on the paths.* That may seem strange to some of you, but I certainly hope that when I have visitors, they respect this rule.




That's actually not that strange actually. I don't ever tell people to do that when I invite them into my town they just have COMMON SENSE AND THE CURTESY to do it. As I'm not a huge fan of obnoxious rules I actually think this one is more on the bottom of the list. 



budewarmin said:


> Added you to the list of people to never let into my town



LOL. The troll is too strong.



Camillion said:


> Because I worked for months to get blue roses, and having months of work go down the drain doesn't seem rational, especially if they go to one who doesn't bother working for their own



But really THAT is the reason why people ask you not to take *hybrids*, most people don't give a damn if you take normal flowers. In fact if someone comes over to my village THEY CAN take my normals... I have probably 300 + just sitting around taking up space because the villagers don't know when to stop Q_Q.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> and i give a crap about your town lmao



I understand your opinions at this point and freedom of speech and all, but can we please remain a little more respectful to other people and be willing to LISTEN and UNDERSTAND their's? Thank you. =)


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have been told never to touch the trees. Apparently walking by it produces beehives.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

How to start an argument over the internet.

1. Express opinion.

2. Wait


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> How to start an argument over the internet.
> 
> 1. Express opinion.
> 
> 2. Wait



I never said your opinions were the problem, rofl. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who else has had weird experiences?


----------



## Maude (Jun 29, 2014)

I am pretty sure my villagers talk about visitors that never talked with them, just a few times I have someone come for a quick trade, they never left the station area, no villager was there that I saw but then later they were telling me how they talked to so and so. I like to hear my villagers talk about new things so it doesn't bother me.

I don't have many rules for most visitors but I did have the don't shake the trees for 2 visitors b/c one would come almost every 3 days exactly and harvest ALL my trees, I don't mind sharing fruit but don't use my town as your own personal farm. And the other would just shake them but leave fruit everywhere. I think they eventually got cut from my list or left because of the rule.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 29, 2014)

Rules don't bother me so much as 'atmosphere.' As an example, I remember dropping off a rare set to someone, but that person was impatient and weary of me even though I stayed in front of the station. And I was sad there was no thanks. The person was well-spoken, and I cannot say that person meant to 'slight' me, but I disliked the experience.


----------



## Maude (Jun 29, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Rules don't bother me so much as 'atmosphere.' As an example, I remember dropping off a rare set to someone, but that person was impatient and weary of me even though I stayed in front of the station. And I was sad there was no thanks. The person was well-spoken, and I cannot say that person meant to 'slight' me, but I disliked the experience.


I know what you mean, I had someone let me come over for sigs, which was nice but then the whole time I was there they were unhappy because it was taking too long even though I was going as fast as the dialogue would allow. I always tip nicely I think for someone letting me over and usually folks are very nice, some like to come with me and some just send me on my way but never had I had someone constantly ask me are you done yet?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of the rules mentioned make sense to me.Some are really strange, like -don't walk past my fruit trees.lol.And someone not understanding why you can't help yourself to someones flowers is the strangest of all.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

The flower thing was a joke lol. It's 7am here and i havent ssleep all night so i act all jokey so yeah


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't have too many rules, but when I'm having a give away or catalog party, I would rather not have people shop in the stores or get signatures.It takes too long and others are waiting for their chance to visit.I wouldn't mind if others were not coming over as well.

And of course my biggest rule is not to take my hybrids.I think MOST would agree with that one.Although, I have given MANY away when visitors have asked for them.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

can i come to ur catalog party plz


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> The flower thing was a joke lol. It's 7am here and i havent ssleep all night so i act all jokey so yeah



Lol.Ok, I can take a joke.Get some sleep.I'm a goof when I'm tired too.


----------



## Sanguai (Jun 29, 2014)

I can remember someone saying that you can't visit the exhibits in the museum because they believed you could buy the exhibits there.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Lol.Ok, I can take a joke.Get some sleep.I'm a goof when I'm tired too.



^ =)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> can i come to ur catalog party plz



Haha, I'm not having one at the moment, but I'll let you know when I am.lol.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 29, 2014)

I haven't really seen any weird ones, but to the one in the first few pages about not shaking fruit trees at all, I don't think that one's so strange. They might want to make sure they can always give their villagers certain fruits, or they're scared people might forget them and leave them lying on the ground, which can easily happen if you have a tree surrounded by flowers and the fruit falls behind it or to some unexpected spot, and which would affect their town rating. If it was a newer town, too, they might have wanted to plant the fruit.


----------



## mstout (Jun 29, 2014)

Do not water the flowers
That put me in a doozy


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, some people have weird rules, but it makes me sad that so many people in this thread are making fun of the people who have them.


----------



## Zane (Jun 29, 2014)

mstout said:


> Do not water the flowers
> That put me in a doozy



If they were trying to grow specific hybrids watering other flowers might affect which ones spawned the next day, so maybe that was it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Well, some people have weird rules, but it makes me sad that so many people in this thread are making fun of the people who have them.



I wasn't  making fun of the people who have some rules that I may find odd. I'll still respect their rules. It's their town and as I've stated before if it's a rule to them it's important to them.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bearica said:


> The only time I could see a person having a problem with someone shaking fruit trees if it was a perfect fruit tree, since those die after so many shakes.



Shaking of trees with non-native fruit should be one with the permission of the person who is hosting.

Shaking of trees with Perfect Fruit should not be done by anyone but the host. (Or if the host tells the guest to go right ahead.) Those are more sensitive.

I agree with earlier mention of a host imposing the rule, "Don't talk to any of my villagers." That speaks to an insecure feeling from a host who may actually believe that the guest can persuade a villager to jump ship and move immediately into the town that belongs to the guest.

I haven't hosted any guests in a while. When I was hosting, I encouraged my guests to say hello to any number of my town's villagers. I thought it was great for social interaction?and for having an impact on the villagers.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have only been to a user's town once when I was getting Olivia (Love her BTW), I walked anyway and didn't pay attention the the rules, but don't talk to villagers sounds pretty weird. o_o


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

MoeTheCatFan999 said:


> I have only been to a user's town once when I was getting Olivia (Love her BTW), I walked anyway and didn't pay attention the the rules, but don't talk to villagers sounds pretty weird. o_o



You've only ever played with someone once and have gotten really far. WOW. I'm impressed. That speaks volumes.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 29, 2014)

March1392 said:


> You've only ever played with someone once and have gotten really far. WOW. I'm impressed. That speaks volumes.



Well, I play with my friend, just he doesn't get on at the same time I do anymore. And I wouldn't say I've gotten really far. So that isn't really true but thanks I guess


----------



## MelonPan (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't think there are really any weird rules, though the "don't talk to villagers" one is kinda weird.  They mention people ANYWAY regardless if the visitor(s) talked to them, so it is kinda funny.

What I don't like is having to be told the rules like I'm gonna do it when I arrive, as if my amount of positive feedback isn't any indication of the kind of visitor I am.  LIKE IN BIG CAPS, some people gotta still tell me rules, and it's like, do I wanna go to your town now?  XD;;


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

MelonPan said:


> I don't think there are really any weird rules, though the "don't talk to villagers" one is kinda weird.  They mention people ANYWAY regardless if the visitor(s) talked to them, so it is kinda funny.
> 
> What I don't like is having to be told the rules like I'm gonna do it when I arrive, as if my amount of positive feedback isn't any indication of the kind of visitor I am.  LIKE IN BIG CAPS, some people gotta still tell me rules, and it's like, do I wanna go to your town now?  XD;;



Yeah is quite the other annoying thing I feel like... much worse than rules.... being treated like I'm guilty and 5 years and told over and over again something that I'm already doing...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 29, 2014)

I saw someone's rules were:
1.No talking to the villagers
2.No running
3.No walking over the flowers.
4.No shaking the trees or getting fruit.
5. No buying from any place. 
Ect.., ect... Basically, you weren't allowed to do anything, except look. 

I feel like, if those are the rules, then wouldn't it just be better to go through their dream address, instead?


----------



## mylkette (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the weirdest rule I've ever seen besides not talking to the villagers was not leaving the main area. You weren't allowed to go down to the beach, over the bridges or up to any of the shops.


----------



## Improv (Jun 29, 2014)

X2k5a7y said:


> I saw someone's rules were:
> 1.No talking to the villagers
> 2.No running
> *3.No walking over the flowers.*
> ...



I understand this one because I've had plenty of people "walk" over my flowers only to bump the B button or accidentally hit the L or R buttons against something and *poof* there went my single blue rose.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 29, 2014)

Improv said:


> I understand this one because I've had plenty of people "walk" over my flowers only to bump the B button or accidentally hit the L or R buttons against something and *poof* there went my single blue rose.



And I agree with that which is why as stated previously I don't believe that rule is superfluous.


----------



## captainofcool (Jun 29, 2014)

As so many others have said, I feel the "don't talk to villagers" is silly. I guess some players want their favorite animal to be "perfect", but to me, it's only a few lines of dialogue added. It just gives villagers more to talk about. I love it when villagers mention somebody they met in a dream or a visitor.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, the no talking to villagers may be silly to some, but again, if it is somebody's rule it is not silly to them.  To me I think that believing in gods is silly, but it is not my call to make to expect others to agree with me about it.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 29, 2014)

I remember even one of the most good-natured people I have seen on YouTube, 'Chuggaconroy,' seemed noticeably irritated when one of his villagers mentioned a guest. He said something along the lines, 'Now some [insert mild expletive here] is immortalized in my town.'


----------



## Suathiel (Jun 29, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Well, the no talking to villagers may be silly to some, but again, if it is somebody's rule it is not silly to them.  To me I think that believing in gods is silly, but it is not my call to make to expect others to agree with me about it.



Good words Ankhes. I don't think this rule is silly at all. They often talk about visitors having talked to them, which makes the visitor a small (yet permanent) part of the town. Which can be wonderful or annoying (if you care at all), don't force your perspective on others please. 

I hardly see any silly rules in here. Some don't make sense to me (not watching a villager for example) but they either have a good reason or the person making them has some false assumption about this things having effects they don't.
The "don't run during island games" one seems like the person wanting an advantage  for getting the highest bonus points...

And some like shouldn't even have to be rules. Things like picking up stuff, shaking trees, buying from shops (all without asking) and running should go without saying.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 29, 2014)

Suathiel said:


> Good words Ankhes. I don't think this rule is silly at all. They often talk about visitors having talked to them, which makes the visitor a small (yet permanent) part of the town. Which can be wonderful or annoying (if you care at all), don't force your perspective on others please.
> 
> I hardly see any silly rules in here. Some don't make sense to me (not watching a villager for example) but they either have a good reason or the person making them has some false assumption about this things having effects they don't.
> The "don't run during island games" one seems like the person wanting an advantage  for getting the highest bonus points...
> ...



And I see you get my meaning perfectly!  I would never do the things you say should actually go without saying, but I never run or shop or do anything without my host/ess' permission.  

So many things that seem silly to one person are not to someone else, and whether we personally agree with it or not is really beside the point.  

I must admit the "no running during island games" made me laugh!  Hmm...I wonder if that would be one rule I'd "accidentally" break.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 29, 2014)

I only have a few rules for my town. 1, if you want something from my town (fruit, flowers, something from a shop, fossils) just ask! 2, stay on my paths. 3, don't be rude or vulgar. 
The only thing I do when I have guests that some people may think is weird, is I accompany the visitor and stay on-screen. I don't want any damage done to my town and in the off-chance it happens, I want to be able to reset instead of saving after the damage is done.


----------



## Zane (Jun 29, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I remember even one of the most good-natured people I have seen on YouTube, 'Chuggaconroy,' seemed noticeably irritated when one of his villagers mentioned a guest. He said something along the lines, 'Now some [insert mild expletive here] is immortalized in my town.'



Haha oh dear. Tbh there's only one person it bothers me when my villagers mention, and it's only because I don't like his town name. I need more visitors so they stop talking about him.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 29, 2014)

I can actually understand why people wouldn't want you to talk to their villagers. If you're only trading something with the person for one time, it can be kind of weird/annoying to have your villagers mention that person for months after their visit. 

I don't Wi-Fi much, so I can't really think of any weird rules people have in their towns. Just thought I'd throw my two cents in there, though.


----------



## Suathiel (Jun 29, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> And I see you get my meaning perfectly!  I would never do the things you say should actually go without saying, but I never run or shop or do anything without my host/ess' permission.
> 
> So many things that seem silly to one person are not to someone else, and whether we personally agree with it or not is really beside the point.
> 
> I must admit the "no running during island games" made me laugh!  Hmm...I wonder if that would be one rule I'd "accidentally" break.



Maybe I'm old fashioned, I just assumed everybody would understand this.. I'm shocked to see how wrong I was :<

(*cough* I have to admit, I would be tempted too...  If they need more medals quickly, they can simply say so...)


----------



## Uffe (Jun 30, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I don't see why the "don't talk to villagers" rule is so odd to some people? Maybe they just don't want their villagers talking about some random person they traded with like, once?



Could you imagine your villagers talking about Dingdong from Butthole town? Yeah, I can see why people are "weird" like this. I'm thinking of adopting this idea for my new town and being exclusive about who I open my town to.


----------



## Elise (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't ever really written down rules before. All I really care about is people not shaking my perfect fruit or money trees (or just asking before shaking in general), running over hybrids or stealing anything, which most players do anyway out of common courtesy. I've only really had issues with new players behaving inappropriately but I'm not too hard on them because it's usually because they don't know any better rather than them being inconsiderate. 

In those cases I'll just say something like "I have a few town rules I'd like you to follow. Can you try not to run over the flowers and if you want any items or fruit, ask me instead of just taking things. If you do accidentally run over a flower and destroy it, please let me know so I can reset."

I think that by letting people into your town you need to accept that a few things will occasionally go wrong. You might lose a flower or two, have some bare trees for a couple of days or have villagers mentioning people you don't even remember. If you are careful when people you don't know well come over by keeping track of them, frequently checking your town for any damage and not leaving your DS unattended, it is very unlikely that you will suffer any significant loses. I personally think that playing online is worth the risks because you will gain a lot more than you lose in the form of items and help in the game, as well as memorable experiences and lasting friendships.


----------



## March1392 (Jun 30, 2014)

Uffe said:


> Could you imagine your villagers talking about Dingdong from Butthole town? Yeah, I can see why people are "weird" like this. I'm thinking of adopting this idea for my new town and being exclusive about who I open my town to.



All I have to say to that is enjoy boxing yourself in. You're better off having people come and help you advance your town then doing it all yourself, but that is YOUR choice. =)


----------



## captainofcool (Jun 30, 2014)

I hardly ever see the rule of no talking to villagers. Guess it's not as common as some make it out to be. Of course, I don't frequent the Wi-Fi boards.
Yes, I understand people make such rules because they want to. Don't make me feel bad for stating an opinion. ;A;


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

"Don't enter my museum"


----------



## March1392 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump. =)


----------



## jax1234 (Jul 1, 2014)

Why would someone care if you enter their musuem?  Unless they are worried you will donate something and it will forever have your name on it??


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 1, 2014)

I probably have a lot of rules too, but I never tell anyone my rules. lol I just prefer not to let anyone into my town. I only trust a small handful of people to walk around my town without me following them. 

But since I feel so stressed out by strangers roaming around, I'm SUPER mindful when I go to other people's towns. Even if it's a strange rule, I follow it. I figure they worked hard on their town like I did, and they have a right to put whatever rule they want.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 1, 2014)

jax1234 said:


> Why would someone care if you enter their musuem?  Unless they are worried you will donate something and it will forever have your name on it??


They don't want you to see their secret over-the-top 2F shrine exhibit of Bob.


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 1, 2014)

jax1234 said:


> Why would someone care if you enter their musuem?  Unless they are worried you will donate something and it will forever have your name on it??



I had someone I was trading with ask to go to my museum, look at my display rooms, which I use for storage of rare items, and start trying to wheel and deal with me for a trade. It was getting so annoying, because I kept saying no, those are items I'm storing because I want to keep. The trade was already over, but I felt kind of violated and judged, cuz he kept saying things like "but you have 2 of this"...some people can be really pushy.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Uffe said:


> Could you imagine your villagers talking about Dingdong from Butthole town? Yeah, I can see why people are "weird" like this. I'm thinking of adopting this idea for my new town and being exclusive about who I open my town to.



_Dingdong from Butthole Town_

brb, buying a cart specifically for this.


----------



## ethre (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, I don't understand the "no talking to villagers" rule. I mean, come on. People get their villagers from other people. Those villagers would talk about their old town all the TIME - even more frequently than they talk about visitors.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

no eating candy like wat


----------



## vickie0411 (Jul 1, 2014)

Omg I always thought that the "don't talk to my villagers" rule was so weird! The only rule I have is not to steal my flowers, other than that I don't care what you do.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2014)

Some people just like the control.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

if i *** to ur town im gonna need to eat candeh wheveer I WANT OKAY??? YOU HEAR MEEEh???


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 1, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> if i *** to ur town im gonna need to eat candeh wheveer I WANT OKAY??? YOU HEAR MEEEh???



You're a goof.lol.I like ya, kid.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 1, 2014)

the no talking to villagers so they don't remember and a villager says"I remember Someone from Anytown!"


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 1, 2014)

vickie0411 said:


> Omg I always thought that the "don't talk to my villagers" rule was so weird! The only rule I have is not to steal my flowers, other than that I don't care what you do.



I've gotten 7/10 villagers from other towns, and they are CONSTANTLY singing other town tunes etc....it is very annoying. But I also like it because I feel like they have a history of their own, they feel more real that way. I don't mind when they talk about other people either.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> _Dingdong from Butthole Town_
> 
> brb, buying a cart specifically for this.



My thoughts EXACTLY, hahaha.



ryan88 said:


> the no talking to villagers so they don't remember and a villager says"I remember Someone from Anytown!"



This was mentioned above as "Dingdong from Butthole Town" =P But yeah and it's true, but if you got them from other towns (most likely unless you're EXTREMELY lucky) they're going to do stuff from their own towns anyway. So then it makes that point moot most of the time.


----------



## Ankhes (Jul 1, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the "no talking to villagers" rule. I mean, come on. People get their villagers from other people. Those villagers would talk about their old town all the TIME - even more frequently than they talk about visitors.



Sometimes.  I get most of mine by plot-setting and the campsite.  So, no, I wouldn't say that people, or even most, get their villagers from other people.  If you trade on a Forum a lot, then you may.  But I've only gotten a couple from other people and they were from cyclers and were kept "clean," so to speak.

I personally don't care much of someone talks to mine if I ever have guests over, but I would never say that that person's opinion was wrong or strange.  

I know you aren't saying that, but this thread reminds me so much of the saying, "Opinions are like a*******.  Everybody has one and thinks everybody elses' stinks."  

I enjoy discussions, tho, and it is interesting how people vary on a viewpoint that is really solely up to the person whose town is the hypothetical one being talked about.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Sometimes.  I get most of mine by plot-setting and the campsite.  So, no, I wouldn't say that people, or even most, get their villagers from other people.  If you trade on a Forum a lot, then you may.  But I've only gotten a couple from other people and they were from cyclers and were kept "clean," so to speak.
> 
> I personally don't care much of someone talks to mine if I ever have guests over, but I would never say that that person's opinion was wrong or strange.
> 
> ...



Which is why I originally posted this, is to kind of give awareness AND have a discussion about etiquette and common sense concerning other people's towns.


----------



## Ankhes (Jul 2, 2014)

March1392 said:


> Which is why I originally posted this, is to kind of give awareness AND have a discussion about etiquette and common sense concerning other people's towns.



Yes, and it's great!  I've seen such diversity of views and some people are passionate one way or another.  I'm personally not - but I really like this thread in a more of a personally-disinterested and logical perspective, if that makes sense.  

I seldom visit other towns for any reason, but when I do I just follow my host/ess and never ever run even if they do.  I'm terrified of missing the path and crushing flowers.  Even when I see a dreamie on occasion I never ask to speak to them!  Still, if the person is sort of a friend, she'll usually tell me that it's okay to chat with that villager.  It's especially fun to be able to if you've never met them before.  I was floored by Drago because New Leaf is my first game and seeing a "dragon" was so cool!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

I guess the weirdest I've seen is no shaking trees. Like, not even bare trees. I get why that could be a rule it's just the oddest one I've seen. Everyone has their reasons for everything.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind people talking to my villagers if it didn't become a permanent part of their dialogue. If they talked about them for like two weeks, cool, talk to them all you want, but forever?

With that said, I'm not very strict. If they just ask before they do things, I'm always happy to accommodate. I have already let people talk to my villagers for signatures, so the damage is done! haha


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

the things people do over villagers. its sad


----------



## Ankhes (Jul 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the things people do over villagers. its sad



Ah, but that's just YOUR opinion.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the things people do over villagers. its sad





Ankhes said:


> Ah, but that's just YOUR opinion.



Exactly. Some people are really in love with their villagers. For me I care more about the other aspects of my town including design over my town. Sure I would be sad if some of my favorite villagers moved out, but hopefully they'd go to nice people and whatnot. But it's not the end of the world for me. But that's MY OPINION and other people are not going to share that with me as it is MINE and MINE ALONE. Which is why I HAVE to respect other's opinions, but at the same time throw out criticism. =)


----------



## miraxe (Jul 2, 2014)

At one point, I had a "Please, RUN to Re-Tail and back as fast as you can" rule. That one weirded some people out, but at the time, my town was under the Bell Boom ordinance. I would have some days with two really good premiums, so there would be a lot of people coming in and out of my town. I just wanted everyone to get their bells before I had to leave. Plus, my Re-Tail is in the top part of my town, which has no hybrids. I don't really care about grass wear on that half of town since it's still a work in progress. : >

As for other town rules, I'm only ever weirded out by the oddly specific ones that totally have a story behind them. I can handle rules like not talking to villagers. Everyone has their own way of playing, and I'm usually in other people's towns to trade. I can explore in their dream town or something. I usually just play it safe and stay in the station area unless I'm told to move elsewhere.


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 2, 2014)

miraxe said:


> Everyone has their own way of playing, and I'm usually in other people's towns to trade. I can explore in their dream town or something. I usually just play it safe and stay in the station area unless I'm told to move elsewhere.



This. I don't ever ask to explore anyone's town. I wait until we're friends and they invite me to do so. Then they don't even need to tell me their rules, cuz mostly it's obvious stuff. Sometime in a trade situation, I might get curious, or if it looks like a cool town, I just dream of their town. 

When people ask to explore mine, I'm definitely flattered, but I get nervous. Unless we've become friends, I'm not gonna feel comfortable after a 1-minute trade to let someone wonder around my town. It's always awkward. I don't understand why people would even want to do things like shake trees or fish in someone else's town. Also, I've completed my catalog now, so I don't care if someone shops, but before I would get annoyed if someone cleaned out my shops and left nothing for me, especially landscaping stuff.



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the things people do over villagers. its sad



If you don't have rules and aren't picky, that's fine. But there's nothing wrong with people having them, because they want their town to be a certain way. We all have different goals for our town, and put in different amounts of time and effort. I care about my villagers a lot and worked hard to become friends with them. That's not sad to me. It's been really fun.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 2, 2014)

When I went to go sell turnips in someone's town, they didn't allow people to wear shoes. Only socks or bare feet.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> When I went to go sell turnips in someone's town, they didn't allow people to wear shoes. Only socks or bare feet.



That's the goofiest one iv'e seen.lol.I can think of reasons why they would have the other rules, but I got nothin for that one.Maybe they think shoes will hurt the grass?lol.

I don't have a lot of rules, but a visiter once shook a bunch of my trees, and I had to go around and clean up the fruit, bells, honey combs, etc.I wasn't really mad, but I did feel a bit annoyed.I mean, can't they shake trees in their own town?What was the purpose of shaking mine?They didn't take anything that fell from them.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> When I went to go sell turnips in someone's town, they didn't allow people to wear shoes. Only socks or bare feet.


Wait, they allow socks? 

Madness!


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

"dont fish or catch bugs" ok

(that was for city folk but whatever)

I guess I could understand it if it meant going off the roads but they could just say dont go off the road for anything, like grass doesnt wear on the beach so idk why u couldnt fish there


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 2, 2014)

"Dont go into the houses"

Is the weirdest one ive heard~?


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 2, 2014)

If a lot of people went to my town for reasons and I'm suddenly "popular" ... I wouldn't want anyone to talk to my villagers either because they always talk about who came and chatted with them. It gets really annoying ...


----------



## nekosync (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't go into homes.
Don't go to the town plaza.
Don't talk to NPCs.
Don't go in the town hall.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> When I went to go sell turnips in someone's town, they didn't allow people to wear shoes. Only socks or bare feet.



This is literally the funniest thing I've read all day. Maybe it's time to make up a list of goofy rules each time I invite someone over, haha.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 2, 2014)

Bombergirl said:


> I don't understand that rule.. What's so bad about talking with someone's villagers? _*''Oh no! She talked with Marshal, Julian, Merengue, and Diana! They talking about Bombergirl every week! That's so bad I need to reset now!!!!''*_ This happend to me.. A girl said that and her town was beautifull but I talked to her vilagers (She never said that I couldn't talke with them.. .-.) so she restarted the game. It was before I came here, I always follow the rules now. I don't want another person to reset bc of me. >.>



Don't feel bad, it's her fault for overreacting

- - - Post Merge - - -

I understand a few rules but I hate it when people have like a huge freaking list of rules. And when most of them are rules like
Don't talk to my villagers
Don't walk off the paths
Don't shake trees
Don't shovel anything up
Don't go on main street
Don't wander off
Etc. 
Having all those rules makes the person look super selfish.


----------



## Story (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know. Maybe I'm just a prude, but most of the rules listed thus far have been pretty reasonable to me. The only few expects have been rules brought up because of misconceptions.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

"Don't talk to my villagers" is one of the weirdest, like, it doesn't do any harm/doesn't encourage them to move. I think the more you travel and the more people you let in influences their desires to move.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't think some of these rules are that weird. I think they're weird if they apply to friends hanging out in each other's towns but I can see the reasoning behind most of them if it's just a random trade. Not talking to villagers, for example, means that the trade will be much quicker because the host doesn't have to wait while the visitor talks to everyone around (plus villagers tend to mention visitors afterwards so not everyone might want that, I personally don't mind it but I can see why people wouldn't like it). Not going in certain directions or not straying off paths means it's easier for the host to follow you and check on what you're doing, I wouldn't be surprised if it's largely a safety thing due to people having bad experiences with guests who steal hybrids, cut down trees, dig holes everywhere and so on. 

Really, I don't care what people's town rules are if I'm just going there for a quick trade. I'm just more interested in going straight to the point, trading, then leaving. If I want to explore their town I'll just ask politely. Most of the time you can just check on interesting towns without stepping on any toes by visiting dream towns. 

I don't have many rules in my town but if you're trading with me, then I expect you to not destroy everything and just follow me to the house of the villager you're getting or the shop you're going to. It just saves my time and the other person's time too.


----------



## Elise (Jul 3, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> I don't think some of these rules are that weird. I think they're weird if they apply to friends hanging out in each other's towns but I can see the reasoning behind most of them if it's just a random trade. Not talking to villagers, for example, means that the trade will be much quicker because the host doesn't have to wait while the visitor talks to everyone around (plus villagers tend to mention visitors afterwards so not everyone might want that, I personally don't mind it but I can see why people wouldn't like it). Not going in certain directions or not straying off paths means it's easier for the host to follow you and check on what you're doing, I wouldn't be surprised if it's largely a safety thing due to people having bad experiences with guests who steal hybrids, cut down trees, dig holes everywhere and so on.
> 
> Really, I don't care what people's town rules are if I'm just going there for a quick trade. I'm just more interested in going straight to the point, trading, then leaving. If I want to explore their town I'll just ask politely. Most of the time you can just check on interesting towns without stepping on any toes by visiting dream towns.
> 
> I don't have many rules in my town but if you're trading with me, then I expect you to not destroy everything and just follow me to the house of the villager you're getting or the shop you're going to. It just saves my time and the other person's time too.



If it's just for trades I don't see the point of even mentioning rules. I've actually never had anyone come to my town for a trade and  hang around unnecessarily or delay the trade in any way. Maybe I'm just lucky though. As you said, some people might have had bad experiences but, in that case, I don't think the person would follow the rules anyway, since they lack the basic manners to carry out a trade properly. 

I had a friend randomly show up once right after a trade so I asked the person that I was trading with if they'd like to stay and look around but they declined. In my experience, people just want to trade as quickly as possible and be done with it.


----------



## jax1234 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have never posted any rules, I just expect everyone to treat my town with respect.  So far it has worked.  One time I was trading a villager and the person showed up with a shovel in their hands and then while following me, kept turning around , I had to keep doubling back to collect them.  I felt a bit nervous, but it all worked out okay.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 3, 2014)

Elise said:


> If it's just for trades I don't see the point of even mentioning rules. I've actually never had anyone come to my town for a trade and  hang around unnecessarily or delay the trade in any way. Maybe I'm just lucky though. As you said, some people might have had bad experiences but, in that case, I don't think the person would follow the rules anyway, since they lack the basic manners to carry out a trade properly.
> 
> I had a friend randomly show up once right after a trade so I asked the person that I was trading with if they'd like to stay and look around but they declined. In my experience, people just want to trade as quickly as possible and be done with it.



That's your experience, that's my experience, but not all trades are the same. There are trades where people let others go pick fruit in their towns themselves in exchange for stuff, or pay people to help them landscape. In that sort of trade it's probably a good idea to have rules. Also, if you read all those threads about annoying or bad experiences people have had, there's plenty where someone just went to go trade something and along the way went inside a house to talk to a villager or something. Not all people have the same ideas of what's ok and what isn't, so while I personally wouldn't do stuff around a person's town without asking, some people may not ask at all or might think it's ok because it was ok every other time they traded.

Yes, if someone is going to trash your town they probably won't care for rules, but in that case they can't say that they didn't know they couldn't take flowers or something because you will have warned them beforehand not to do it.

I personally don't feel the need for a lot of rules. If I have items scattered around that I've dropped I'll ask that people don't pick them up since they may assume they're up for grabs (some people leave items around their towns for guests to pick up and I have no way of knowing if that's what someone I've been trading with is used to or not). Otherwise, I just try to get the trade done and over with. But I don't blame people who do more complicated trades or have guests over that they don't know well for a million other reasons (like getting badges) if they want to have rules because of bad experiences they've had before. It's their town. If I don't like the rules someone has for their town, I just won't trade with them. Just as I wouldn't enter a trade if I didn't agree with the rules posted on the very post.

I find it really weird to complain about how other people choose to run their trades or their town since it's not mandatory that you have to hang out with them if it bothers you.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't Steal anything. That's a dumb rule!


----------



## saehanfox (Jul 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Don't Steal anything. That's a dumb rule!



Like the don't cut down trees, drop trash, trample flowers rule, that's just dumb


----------



## Shydragon (Jul 3, 2014)

I can understand the don't shake trees rule. Bare fruit trees and plain trees look the same in most seasons, which can be annoying if you landscape with specific trees. I color code my paths with plants, and once I built a white path around a "plain" tree that turned out to be a cherry tree. My only rule other than the ones that go without saying like don't kill flowers is don't run on paths. My paths are lined with flowers and stuff and you have no idea how many accidents I've had where the flowers by paths get trampled. For simple trades, I don't see a reason to enforce rules. The only trade I had where something went slightly wrong was when someone took a flower from a path by accident. Even then, I just took a flower of the same type from the ones I was giving them so no harm done there.


----------



## Elise (Jul 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Don't Steal anything. That's a dumb rule!



It's not exactly a dumb rule but it's not like having that rule will really prevent it from happening. People know it's wrong to steal without having to be told. A few people (but luckily not many) do it anyway for personal gain and don't care if you have a rule.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow page 16. It seems like the discussion is moving from the practicality of rules to courtesy vs. common sense (or what I can get from it.) Good discussion guys. =)


----------



## Starlight (Jul 4, 2014)

I read through the whole thread and it looks like most people just don't understand the talking to villagers rule, I'm fine with friends talking to my villagers but not random people who I'll only see once!

I actually agree with a lot of these rules, just because I overly (and unnecessarily) worry about my town. When doing trades I don't even bother posting rules. I figure I can just flip the switch if something goes terribly wrong, but if they just talk to a villager or break a flower or two that's fine. It's slightly irritating, but not such a big deal ^^ Then again, I don't host much so I haven't had any bad experiences.



Stepheroo said:


> When I went to go sell turnips in someone's town, they didn't allow people to wear shoes. Only socks or bare feet.


This is my favorite rule by the way ouo;
Perhaps they thought shoes wore down the grass somehow..? I have no idea quq


----------



## ghostcrossing (Jul 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> _Dingdong from Butthole Town_
> 
> brb, buying a cart specifically for this.


same lmao


----------



## March1392 (Jul 4, 2014)

ghostcrossing said:


> same lmao



Bump AND I really can't get over this, hahaha.


----------



## Mayor Tsuki (Mar 27, 2015)

To all you dumbasses here, complaining about the villagers..

THEY CAN ****ING MOVE. ARE YALL DUMB OR SOMETHING!? JEEZ


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 27, 2015)

"Don't talk to my villagers" is something that I can understand; they just don't want the dialogue of "Oh so ____ from ____ came! they seemed like _____." Some people just find that annoying, and the simplest solution is to tell others to not talk to them. No shopping in the stores confused me though.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't really think any rule is that weird. I have anxiety and get pretty nervous to have people in my town. So I do like to follow them around. Since I do work hard to keep my town nice-ish. I really don't care that much about them wanting fruit I will give it to them. Or if they want to shop they can. I just don't want them to run and do anything to my town they wouldn't like to be done to their town. For ex: Digging holes, running over hybrids, digging up my special stumps. Etc.


----------



## fashions (Mar 27, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Don't talk to my villagers" is something that I can understand; they just don't want the dialogue of "Oh so ____ from ____ came! they seemed like _____." Some people just find that annoying, and the simplest solution is to tell others to not talk to them. No shopping in the stores confused me though.



Yea I get that might bother some people too. If you want your train station upgrade, you need 100 people to come into your town. So if they /all/ talk to your villagers, it can get pretty annoying if all 10 of your villagers are like "hey remember when xxx visited?", especially if you plan on keeping most of them in your town.


----------



## tae (Mar 27, 2015)

my boyfriend's friend's town has a rule of.. 

"don't walk on my grass"
"don't walk off my paths"
and she doesn't let you even close to her flowers at all, ( which are everywhere with 1 block wide paths so it's terrible. )


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 27, 2015)

I can understand not wanting your neighbours to talk about Dingdong from Butthole, but in that case, wouldn't it be better to just not invite that person to your town? I can also understand people not wanting their villagers to mention visitors constantly, but personally, I actually like it when my villagers talk about people we've met.

I haven't seen any weird rules aside from the ones posted in this thread (no running north and south?). Maybe I need to hang out with more weird people or something. I would rather be able to explore a living town though, rather than be confined to "admiring" an untouchable dollhouse. Really, if you don't want anyone to "disturb" your town that badly then why bother letting anyone in? Just upload a dream and be done with it.


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 27, 2015)

I know some here have mentioned that not allowing visitors to take even common flowers is silly. In my town, though, a large portion of my landscaping is done with common flowers. I don't have a whole lot of hybrids, so I like to make patterns with common types of flowers. I prefer if they aren't taken, but it won't totally break my town if a few are picked up... but ask first! ^u^


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 28, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> I can understand not wanting your neighbours to talk about Dingdong from Butthole, but in that case, wouldn't it be better to just not invite that person to your town? I can also understand people not wanting their villagers to mention visitors constantly, but personally, I actually like it when my villagers talk about people we've met.



You don't always know someone's character name and town name before you've already agreed to a trade (and I guess if you're letting lots of people into your town for badges or the train station upgrade, you may not even ask them about it after adding their FCs). 

I don't think it's a bad rule. It can be annoying when your villagers keep mentioning a visitor and for people who get lots, they may not want to deal with that. I personally don't care but if I'm doing a trade in a hurry, I wouldn't want to wait just so a visitor can talk to a villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> my boyfriend's friend's town has a rule of..
> 
> "don't walk on my grass"
> "don't walk off my paths"
> and she doesn't let you even close to her flowers at all, ( which are everywhere with 1 block wide paths so it's terrible. )



The first two make sense because walking on grass a lot can cause grass wear, so if she gets a lot of visitors she may want to prevent that.

The flowers one makes sense if you're running but otherwise that just tricky and annoying. Maybe you could tell her that it would be easier with larger paths or if there's bushes lining the paths.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Tsuki said:


> To all you dumbasses here, complaining about the villagers..
> 
> THEY CAN ****ING MOVE. ARE YALL DUMB OR SOMETHING!? JEEZ



That's not how it works.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lynnedge said:


> I know some here have mentioned that not allowing visitors to take even common flowers is silly. In my town, though, a large portion of my landscaping is done with common flowers. I don't have a whole lot of hybrids, so I like to make patterns with common types of flowers. I prefer if they aren't taken, but it won't totally break my town if a few are picked up... but ask first! ^u^



I agree, I have hybrids but there are some common flowers that look nice and that I want to use to landscape.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 28, 2015)

I admit I had a weird rule once!

"Follow the yellow path to the plaza"

I only enforced it because I was hosting Explorer Day for some European players. They could have just looked at their map to get there, but I didn't want anyone to walk through the rest of my town. I was worried about losing some hybrids. Everyone was super polite and I felt much better about bring people over afterwards. I've dropped the rule in favor of more general rules like no running and no stealing because most acnl players are way trust worthy.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know about strange rules as I've actually only recently started to use AC online, even when I had previous towns. However, I, personally, don't think my rules are that unusual.

(As seen on bulletin board):
Page 1
Welcome to Dawnstar​Page 2
1) No flower-running
2) Replace your holes
3) Ask before you buy
4) Have fun
5) Post messages [on bulletin board]​Page 3
6) Items near the railroad station are FREE
7) [The Bell Tree Forum] Please leave a WiFi rating​Page 4
A little blurb about here.​


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 28, 2015)

while i can understand that its only normal for people to be protective over there towns (they probably spent ATLEAST a year on it) I think the most ridiculous rules (with some exceptions are)


1. dont talk to villagers. I actually have a wild story about this if you care, if not then well dont read. When i was trading to get bam to someone, this really annoying girl kept coming into my town uninvited. can you guess what she did? yep. SHE INVITED BAM TO HER TOWN INSTEAD. SMH. i deleted her fc after sifting through to figure out who she was. thats the ONLY exception to this weird rule.
2. dont go on my beach? what. seriously? why. sharks?
3. dont buy from retail. maybe they want a certain villager to buy some object?
4. DONT RUN IN MY TOWN wait what? I think this is crazy ONLY when they have paths wide enough to walk an elephant across it and still dont want any running. i allow anyone who visits to run on the thick paths.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 28, 2015)

Gabriellaa said:


> 2. dont go on my beach? what. seriously? why. sharks?



Some people use their beaches to breed hybrids, maybe that's why.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I only ever ask people not to steal and not to run in my flowers, I have had both happen after asking people not too, so I mean rules are in place for reasons.

"Have fun" is my favorite given rule, and I always tell them not to tell me how to live my life, and frown the WHOLE TIME!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I usually don't want people to talk to my villagers either anymore. I once had a guy called Jesus visit my town. My villagers still talk about him sometimes.. so I really do understand that rule xD



Lol they found Jesus.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, I don't find them odd as they have specific reasons. Even though I am convinced that some of them aren't necessary, 'Don't talk to my villagers', yeah they'll tell you who's been talking with them but I don't get what's the big deal about that xx

The don't walk south rule is actually not that stupid as many people have stored there their unreoderables. I do that too xo

I can understand people who don't want other players to take their flowers or walk off their paths and I don't think it's selfish, just my opinion. 

I usually end the session right after the trade so there's no need for any of this rules. ^^


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think the 'don't talk to my villagers' rule is odd. I find it kinda frustrating when a villager of mine 1/10 times I talk to him mentions about someone who talked to him from like a year ago. 
I also understand that people have the no running rule, for the growing of their grass.

To be short, I don't think most of the 'odd' rules you guys mentioned are really odd. For almost every rule there is a good reason, a reason you maybe didn't think about.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 28, 2015)

My rules are:

- Only run on my paths

- Feel free to talk to my villagers

- You can do some shopping if you want, chances are that i have already looked in there and brought anything i need

- Feel free to explore but please don't touch anything 

- Please don't go on the beach as its my breeding zone

- Have fun in Oakwood ~


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Mar 28, 2015)

A lot of rules are weird, but I can understand the "don't talk to my villagers" rule.  My sister Madison visited my town a LONG time ago, and since then she's reset her town but everyone still talks about her.


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 28, 2015)

March1392 said:


> So I don't mind that people have rules for their town (as do I) but what "odd" town rules have you seen people put down before. My favorites are always "not to talk to villagers" or my all time favorite was "never run south, you can run east and west, but not south." I understand rules are there for a reason but when are we being superfluous with them?



The rule, "Don't talk to my villagers," may have been from people who thought visitors can influence any town's villagers to move out of that town and into the visitor's town. 

I have been here since November 2013. I remember seeing that. I didn't give it much thought because my visits to others' towns never had that imposed rule. (I happened to read other threads of towns I didn't visit.)

Another reason can be that the host wants you in and out. If, as one example, a host is inviting people to cash in selling turnips to Reese @ Re-Tail Shop ? getting people in and out is a priority.

Some people didn't know that talking to another town's villagers doesn't mean anything when that villager isn't packed up to move. So, it can be that those hosts were being overprotective. (I don't take offense to it.)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

I only have 2 rules:

-Do not run! (You can when you are on my 2 wide paths however be careful!)
And the obvious one...
-Do not steal! I will see it when you grab that single hybrid in the middle of nowhere, i just notice that something is different and will find out sooner or later who did it! So just don't!

Those aren't all that bad i guess? I really don't care about people talking to my villagers, shaking my trees (When a perfect tree dies you have to leave one normal fruit alongside the rotten one so i can replant it) etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i do not mind that people explore my town for themselves, i do not feel the need to keep an eye on them and besides, i have better things to do than being a cop! That?s Copper and Booker his work already!


----------



## Nad (Mar 28, 2015)

Personally, I haven't come around any odd rules yet. When I go to somebody's town I follow them to where they'd like me to be/go and otherwise I won't run or take stuff. I'm very careful in other people's towns because I know how much time it takes to get to a nice town. If I'd like to take anything (and I generally will not) I will ask before I do anything. Same for talking to villagers.

For me, I don't want people to talk to my villagers because it means I can't keep an eye on them (if they go into their houses for example). I don't mind it if I lead them around and one of my townspeople is in the way  But if people walk off and I can't keep an eye on them then that just makes me uncomfortable. If I trust a person to walk around my town by themselves, then they're also free to talk to everyone or go shopping or whatever (without my supervision) but otherwise I don't want anybody just walking off to talk to people. If it's during a trade then it just takes unnecessarily longer.

And I don't want anyone walking off my paths too because that's where everyone (but my villagers) is supposed to walk on. I don't care if you run on them or walk but I do also have flowers around everywhere and while not all of them are hybrids, it is annoying to have to replace them.

Generally, just follow the mayor's rule and ask questions later


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

I never really put much thought into it until now, but asking that you don't talk to villagers... makes perfect sense to me. Sometimes I'll be talking to villagers and they'll mention someone and I'm just like... "...Who?" And I know I've had enough people come by to do trades or explore so it must have been one of those people, but if I don't recognize the name, I'm just left scratching my head. I'd rather hear about friends that visit more frequently or whose names would actually ring a bell as opposed to someone I'm probably never going to see again. I don't have a dream town so that part doesn't apply to me.

In terms of my own town rules, I don't really have any - I just expect people to use their common sense, and the only thing I'd really enforce is that if we're trading, please don't wander away from the train station mid-trade. Some people have wanted to explore afterward and that's fine, but unless I know them, I want to follow - I leave lots of stuff on the ground when I have trades lined up for later that day and I've had some hybrids snatched from me because I was too trusting before, so it'd be a guided tour, so to speak XD

When you're trading with someone you don't know, it's better to be safe than sorry. You don't want to have them leave and the game save, only to walk over to a patch of clovers you'd planted and find that they're all plucked up and gone. Or that all your perfect fruit has mysteriously disappeared. You know? I get why people have strict-ish town rules when it comes to stuff like that. Between strangers it makes sense to me. You put a lot of work into your town and don't want it to be potentially destroyed.

I haven't come across any rules that strike me as odd. When I FIRST started the game, I thought having town rules was strange, because I figured everything is within the mayor's control and can be reset, stuff like that - but as I learned more about the game and the lasting effect that visitors can have on your town, even if they're well-meaning, I understand and respect anyone's wishes to preserve their town as it is. Sometimes trades are trades and they don't want your presence to leave a mark on their town beyond that. Fine with me. I'm sure one day I'll come across someone with a crazy rule but for now they've all been reasonable.

idk. If I'm in someone else's town, I adhere to their rules unquestioningly. That's just the polite thing to do. It doesn't even occur to me to run around shaking trees or whatever else. /shrug


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 28, 2015)

In my guest town I do have don't shake trees.  All are perfect except for one tree of each of the regular fruit.  I don't harvest the regular fruit and want them in case I forgot to leave perfect fruit for the side players.

I don't get the don't talk to villagers. But can understand don't talk to one that is going to be picked up by someone.
Retail they may have redone furniture that they don't want people to buy.  I don't care if people buy it.
I do have all redone furniture in different sizes for villagers requests.  All my side player can grab a piece and give it to a villager.

The one I'm confused about is don't fish in my town.  It could be that they're worried about their flowers getting damaged.
The fish will spawn again.  My guest town is in a different season and my friends drop by to get their last fish before the last tournament.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 29, 2015)

When I invite someone to my town, I'm generally very protective of my town since it only takes one person to ruin a lot of hard work that I put in to my town (so far I haven't had any problems with people). I don't post any explicit rules for people coming over  to trade, adopt a villager, or just hang out, but I try to keep visitors in my sight at all times if I don't know them very well. Most of the rules discussed in this thread are understandable, but I personally don't care about all of them.

I like people to always stay on my paths as much as possible. In my town, my paths are usually the most direct way to get from place to place, so there is no reason to go off of them. More importantly, there is nothing to steal on the paths so I don't have to worry about my flowers, clovers, and any other items lying around in my town. I don't like people running on my paths because it is easier for them to lose me if they run.

I usually fill my Re-Tail with ores priced at 9,999 bells because villagers will actually buy them for that price, but there could be items that my villagers put in there that I want to buy, so I don't want people just walking in and raiding my Re-Tail. I also don't want people shopping at Nook's or Able Sisters before I have had a chance to do so.

I don't really care if people talk to my villagers since their dialogue isn't worth listening to most of the time anyway, so I don't care if they mention a person who visited my town.

I am flexible with my rules though and will let people do stuff if they just ask. I don't care if someone wants to pick non hybrids or shake fruit trees if they ask me. Although asking a host every time you want to do something can be annoying, if you want more freedom in someone's town, you should take the time to get to know that person better and earn their trust.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> My rules are:
> - Have fun in Oakwood ~


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 29, 2015)

My only rule is not to run on the grass, and even that's not explicitly stated anywhere. I expect people to use common sense and not be a jerkwad. Another would probably be "dont take without asking" but once again that's kind of a common sense thing.

And yeah even if i think someone's rules are ridiculous I'm still gonna follow them (or just leave, you know?)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven't come across any, though to be honest, from my point of view the rule about 'Don't talk to my animals' really detracts from the experience of AC. If I have someone visiting; I don't care if they talk to animals; in fact, I'd encourage it, seeing as it makes the world of AC seem a whole lot larger.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 29, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I haven't come across any, though to be honest, from my point of view the rule about 'Don't talk to my animals' really detracts from the experience of AC. If I have someone visiting; I don't care if they talk to animals; in fact, I'd encourage it, seeing as it makes the world of AC seem a whole lot larger.



I guess it depends on what you consider the AC experience to be and you could say that lots of other things would also count as things that go against the AC experience.

I think that's true if you're visiting friends and are allowed to explore their town. If you're doing trades, though, I don't think it's against the AC experience to have more rules to enjoy your town more or to keep things efficient. I wouldn't mind having my friends talking to villagers and if someone I'm trading with asks I'll usually agree, but if I'm in a hurry that's only going to be annoying.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

The one i see the most is don't walk on my flowers


----------



## Quill (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven't really seen any rules that I think are completely unreasonable, it's more how people go about communicating their rules. One person on Tumblr was having a giveaway and said "check my town rules first", and it was all worded suuuper aggressively, like "DO NOT leave my sight for ONE MINUTE I will error and blacklist you FOREVER. I WILL escort you anywhere you need to go but you need to ASK ME first and if I speak to you you MUST answer me RIGHT AWAY. DO NOT talk to ANY of my villagers or go into ANY houses if I find you respectful I will ask you if you want to go to main street but DO NOT ASSUME I WILL JUST LET YOU GO UP THERE"

Like, a whole page of that, really confrontational and hostile. I decided not to go to her town not because the rules were unreasonable but because it really just seemed like she didn't want people in her town to begin with... so why open the gates at all?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 29, 2015)

Nebu said:


>



lol seriously tho I'm pretty trusting so i will let people do whatever they want and if i have some valuable i don't leave it one the ground i put it in my locker...


----------

